# Shelf cloud Coruche - 28 Maio 2011



## Nuno Figueiredo (28 Mai 2011 às 18:29)

Pelas 15.30h, o panorama a sul de Coruche era este:





Seguiu-se vento muito forte, chuva torrencial, algum granizo do tamanho de berlindes, e alguns estragos e pequenas inundações.


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Mai 2011 às 12:17)

Boas

Belo registo 

Fiquem durante alguns minutos debaixo dessa besta, não apanhamos granizo, mas o vento e a chuva eram  realmente fortes.

Abraços


----------



## Geiras (30 Mai 2011 às 12:31)

Já tinha visto a foto no seguimento mas não tinha reparado neste tópico 

A foto esta mesmo brutal, bem tirada e bom shelf cloud


----------



## Norther (30 Mai 2011 às 20:03)

Magnifico cenário, grande foto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mai 2011 às 22:27)

Divinal


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (30 Mai 2011 às 22:43)

Fez bastantes estragos na Feira Internacional da Cortiça, e houve quedas de algumas árvores. Nunca tinha visto uma Shelf Cloud, e fiquei impressionado com a velocidade a que se deslocou. Mal tive tempo de tirar fotos, porque ficou logo por cima de nós.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2011 às 23:07)

Foto magnifica, talvez um dia tenha oportunidade de ver uma nuvem destas.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (30 Mai 2011 às 23:15)

Mais algumas:













Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Mai 2011 às 23:41)

Boas

mais umas belas fotos, obrigado pela partilha 

Abraços


----------



## actioman (31 Mai 2011 às 00:57)

Grande poster!! 

Brutal e ao mesmo tempo magnifica! Bem visível a cortina de precipitação a trás dela! 

Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2011 às 00:59)

Belas fotos tive também o privilegio de estar debaixo desse bicho mas preferia ter estado onde estavas para a ter apanhado de forma tão fotogénica  boa partilha


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:19)

Portugal ? Coruche ?

Muito bom .


----------

